# How would you prefer to die?



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't care what it is as long as its quickly and I don't have to suffer a thing.


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

Brain explosion


----------



## csn (Apr 19, 2010)

In my mistress' bed at the age of 200, shot dead by my jealous wife.

(Thank you, Arthur C. Clarke...)


----------



## Rube (Apr 11, 2010)

bionic said:


> I don't care what it is as long as its quickly and I don't have to suffer a thing.


I don't want you to die. Ever.


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

hmm...well, for one thing i want to be stoned. and i need to have DMT and mushrooms beside me, in case i need to distract myself from the coming darkness. kind of like a fireworks show before the days over i guess...

it needs to take awhile, i need to be able to enjoy all the chemicals my brain would be releasing naturally. i would need to take it all in. something violent, preferably bleed to death...id probably try and write down what i felt, for observation, as i would likely have detached emotionally.

i dont want my brain do be hurt though...hell if i know what death is like, and if my brain still feels for a lil while...i want it left alone.

oh yes, and i would prefer to die...away from other people, separate you see...alone. damn plebes always flipping out, CAN I CALL THE AMBULANCE!, OMG YOUR BLEEDING! WHAT WILL WE DO WITHOUT YOU! none of that for me, please and thank you. nice n quiet...and slow. pain wouldnt really matter much.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Martyred by the Thought Police.


----------



## bendomolena (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't really care, but as quickly and as painlessly as possible. Maybe after solving an extremely hard problem, just dropping dead. I don't know. I generally don't think about death.


----------



## Saint Darkness72 (May 8, 2010)

Single shot to the head or to the heart... Something that would be quick and I wouldn't suffer a lot when it happens. And I want to die at my full, right after I've done everything on my list. At that time I would probably have completed most of my life and most people would hold me in the highest standard. Anyway, no suffering with most of my life completed, when I'm happy.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

a series of Nordberg accidents? I dunno. I would like it to happen before I start saying stuff like "if I knew I would live this long I would have thrown myself off a cliff" (Grandma).

YouTube - OJ as Nordberg in Naked Gun


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

The Psychonaut said:


> hmm...well, for one thing i want to be stoned. and i need to have DMT and mushrooms beside me, in case i need to distract myself from the coming darkness. kind of like a fireworks show before the days over i guess...
> 
> it needs to take awhile, i need to be able to enjoy all the chemicals my brain would be releasing naturally. i would need to take it all in. something violent, preferably bleed to death...id probably try and write down what i felt, for observation, as i would likely have detached emotionally.
> 
> ...


Very interesting and thought provoking. And I mean it.


----------



## Theaetetus (Apr 24, 2010)

The way that Aldous Huxley died. Hours before death, he passed his wife a note. On it was this:

"100ug LSD-25, Intravenous"

I'd really prefer immortality, though.


----------



## Rube (Apr 11, 2010)

The LAST thing I want is immortality. Life sucks, and there'd be no worse punishment than having to deal with it for all eternity.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't want to die. :sad: I'm working on a way to transplant my brain into a robot body so I can live forever without having to worry about annoyances like "bodily needs" and "emotions."

That said, if I had to die, I'd want to do so due to blood loss from a paper cut or something really ridiculous like that. Run over by a horse-drawn wagon....Hit by an airplane....Diving into the kiddie pool....Hung from a makeshift noose in my closet, naked except for bondage-wear....Trying to give my cat a bath....Swallowed by a whale....You know, something worth my fifteen minutes of posthumous fame. The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Rube (Apr 11, 2010)

agokcen said:


> I don't want to die. :sad: I'm working on a way to transplant my brain into a robot body so I can live forever without having to worry about annoyances like "bodily needs" and "emotions."


But, what about sex?


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Rube said:


> But, what about sex?


Well, that's the hitch. I'm working out the mechanics of robot sex as we speak.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd like to be decapitated. I hear that the head lives on for about ten seconds after it gets severed from the body.


agokcen said:


> Well, that's the hitch. I'm working out the mechanics of robot sex as we speak.


Life is lived for hedonism.


----------



## Rube (Apr 11, 2010)

agokcen said:


> Well, that's the hitch. I'm working out the mechanics of robot sex as we speak.


Ok, just make sure the robot female vagina is soft and NOT metal on the inside. That would hurt..


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

agokcen said:


> Well, that's the hitch. I'm working out the mechanics of robot sex as we speak.


Keyword: pistons. :mellow:


----------



## Inner Focus (May 10, 2010)

well, dead is dead. doesn`t matter really how i died, i`d just like to see how the world would change in the time after i died. that would be really cool. along with some haunting from time to time.


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

...seriously though, I wouldn't want to die like that. Rather, I'd like to die like Emily, in Corpse Bride :happy:

...realistically...probably in a peaceful manner with a feeling of contentment, having no regrets.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Alcohol poisoning


----------



## Yeezus (Feb 22, 2014)

In my bed when I'm 80 with a belly full of wine and a girl's mouth around my cock.


----------



## Yeezus (Feb 22, 2014)

I would like to cum so hard that my dick explodes and I bleed out in bliss.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Death by snu snu.


----------



## Punniez (Jun 23, 2015)

I'd like to die naturally without pain before I get too old to lose my autonomy. If I get too old to enjoy life...I would probably ask for euthanasia.


----------



## Punniez (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeezus said:


> I would like to cum so hard that my dick explodes and I bleed out in bliss.


Lol, have a fun time enjoying that slow death


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

Drugged up.

Too bad one can't also live like that... although some have tried it...


----------



## Artificial_Lifeform (Jul 22, 2015)

I'n peace and not alone.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

Hypothetically, if possible, after a certain age, I'd like to just vanish into thin air and erase myself with no physical trace. No memories of me from loved ones. Nothing. That would be wonderful.


----------



## CreepyArcher (Mar 26, 2015)

Preferably with no pain, and not too drawn out. 

Drugged sounds pretty good, or hypothermia, or both. After the initial burning of the skin, you're supposed to go numb. It sounds peaceful, and I've always enjoyed the cold. It could be sped up by alcohol, since this dilates the blood vessels.


----------



## WorkENTP (Apr 9, 2016)

Meteor to the face.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Quick and while I haven't lost all my mental and physical marbles yet...

That's not saying I want to die young, but I want to die before I get to the point I really start to fall apart...and quickly as well.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

I wouldn't.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

SilverKelpie said:


> I wouldn't.


It's going to happen.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

RobinOfLocksley said:


> It's going to happen.


Pessimist.


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

in my sleep. :ninja:


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

desire machine said:


>


I have to think long and hard about this one...


----------



## Maquiladora (Jun 8, 2016)

LillyFlower said:


> in my sleep. :ninja:


I don't understand anyone who says otherwise. I want my death to be quick and painless.


----------



## GotLostAgain (May 1, 2016)

*I'd want one of those clueless and painless deaths. I'd just see my body upside down and wonder to myself "So thisis what that feels li.........."*


----------

